# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  BREEDER: Sakai Fish Farm (Dari sinilah Sakai mendunia)

## darren febriano

Pastinya kita tidak merasa asing lagi bila mendengar nama-nama Benibana, Tsukitsuke Rose, Yamato, dan para juara keturunan mereka. Sebuah pencapain yang tidak instan oleh penangkar terbesar di Jepang ini. Adalah Donguri dan Sakura, dua oyagoi pertama, yang memulai kejayaan Sakai Fish Farm.



Donguri merupakan Kohaku keturunan Morita Sensuke, yang ditangkarkan oleh Kazumasa Morita di Shin-Non-Yo, Yamaguchi dan kemudian dibeli oleh Sakai Fish farm melalui Matsue Nishikigoi Center.
Pada awalnya (1982), Donguri mulai dipijahkan dengan pejantan kohaku Sensuke, tetapi tidak mendapatkan hasil yang memuaskan. Kemudian dipijahkan lagi, kali ini dengan Dainichi Kohaku (Kagura line) sebagai pejantannya. Hasilnya memuaskan. Donguri dianggap layak untuk disebut sebagai bloodline. Beni yang dihasilkan pada keturunannya nampak lebih tebal (seperti Dainichi Kohaku) dan tubuh yg lebih besar dan panjang dibanding dengan Donguri. Benibana adalah buktinya. Maka dari itu, semua keturunan Donguri disebut "Sensuke Bloodline". Karakter Sensuke bloodline dapat dilihat salah satunya dari bentuk muka tembam yg seperti bayi.

Sakura dihasilkan oleh Soichi Iizaka dari kohaku betina bernama Sankura yang berdarah Tomoin dan pejantan kohaku Sensuke. Sakura dan Donguri tidak ada pertalian darah, namun keturunan-keturunan mereka disebut "Sensuke Bloodline". Dengan cerita yang sama dengan Donguri, Sakura dipijahkan dengan pejantan Dainichi Kohaku. Pemijahan ini menghasilkan Rose dan Fujiko, dua koi yang dipercaya memiliki bentuk tubuh sebagai Sensuke sejati.
Kemudian Rose dan Fujiko menjadi dua oyagoi utama bagi Sakai Fish Farm. 
Benibana (keturunan Donguri), Rose dan Fujiko (keduanya merupakan keturunan Sakura), meneruskan awal dari kejayaan ini. Benibana menghasilkan Benibana Daioh, yang juga menghasilkan keturunan yang hebat, salah satunya yang meraih mature champion di ZNA 2009. Rose menghasilkan Rose Queen yang fenomenal sebagai oyagoi para juara. Fujiko pun demikian. 
Setelah tahap tersebut, tak terbendung lagi kenyataan bahwa Sakai telah menghasilkan kohaku-kohaku yang merajai berbagai kontes di dunia. 

Tidak hanya Kohaku, Sakai juga melakukan pengembangan jenis lain seperti Sanke dengan menyilangkan betina kohaku dengan pejantan sanke. Lagi-lagi darah Sakura mengambil peranan besar. Betina Kohaku bernama Shining Rose (anak dari Beauty Rose), yang berasal dari Sakura Bloodline, diharapkan dapat memberi keturunan Sanke dengan bentuk tubuh superior dari kohaku. Hasilnya? Keturunan ini sukses besar. Shining Rose pun menjadi indukan utama.

Hingga kini, dengan berbagai kesuksesan yang telah diraih oleh Sakai Fish Farm, tidak membuat sang penangkar berpuas diri. Selalu ada perbaikan-perbaikan yang dilakukan. Tidak hanya terfokus pada Kohaku maupun Sanke, Sakai Fish Farm juga mencoba mengembangkan bloodline dari jenis lain agar pula layak disebut sebagai bloodline ideal. Semua cerita ini berawal dari bloodline. Jika penangkar sekelas Sakai saja masih terus belajar, maka sepatutnya kita para penggemar koi juga demikian. Belajar tiada henti.   ::

----------


## udin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chester

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

kalo bener si sanke 44cm menghampiri si sanke 52cm ya D

u get the first one to pick, brotha

hahahahaha

Koi ... jual mimpi   ::

----------


## Gom 7rait

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tiny

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h3ln1k

> Belum punya Om dan saya belum pernah lihat. Tapi opini saya, dari awalnya Wakashoryu mempunyai bentuk tubuh dan growth yg termasuk superior dan beni yg solid. Kl dilihat2, Sakai tdk begitu mementingkan pola. Itulah hebatnya breeder sekelas Sakai. Kl kita ingat Sanke "Shining Rose" nya Om Hendra E yg GC di KOI-S yg lalu jg demikian, apa jadinya jika sumi tdk muncul di tempat yg tepat. Ujung2nya body yg menentukan dan ga asal buang telor.


nah itu om kalo ada fotonya kan bisa belajar ketika kecil kok ga dibuang tuh ikan pasti kan jelek kalo dari segi pola nah kecilnya dari segi bodi, hi, dan shiroji itu gimana nerawangnya yah mantabb benerr ilmunya   ::

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## juloi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frendika

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Smoker

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

> Betul om darren proyeksi 3-4 thn kedepan gmana yah... sebelum rinyukai all japan koi show thn kemarin saya lihat hiryu pa didi di kolam finishing sakai , ikan kelihat volume body agak kurang… al hasil di rinyukai kalah sama kohaku dainichi. Tetapi dengan ketelatenan kentaro dalam waktu singkat beberapa bulan kemudian di ikutin all japan …Saya kaget lihat sanke bisa finish banget dan volume body cukup lumayan ngisi…


Iya Om Soni, mudah2an sanke nya Pak Didi blm peak, meski kondisinya begitu finish. Mundur ke belakang, saat ikan ini meraih RGC Wakagoi 2010, Oomo san menilai sebetulnya sanke ini lebih unggul dibanding sang GC, Maruten Sakai Kohaku (Zipangu). Terbukti, kedua ikan tsb bersaing di AJS 2011 yg lalu. Hasilnya? kualitas sanke ini berbicara lebih. Saya menganggap 3-4 tahun, kl tdk mati atau dibawa pulang, Hiryu ini bisa bersaing mjd BiV bahkan penantang GC. Ikan yg bener2 bagus ya Om Soni.  ::

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

foto dari: http://www.niigata-nishikigoi.com/
Ini link Sanke nya Pak Didi di AJS 2011 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c29hFMhDqos

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

> Seperti yg kita tahu, Dainichi Koi Farm merupakan (kl tdk salah) satu2nya farm yg pernah jd GC utk ikannya di AJS utk tiga jenis ikan yg berbeda (kohaku, sanke, showa). Namun, tidak semua yg tahu, kalau salah satu indukan kohaku terkenal mereka, yaitu RIKIDOUZAN adalah ikan asli dr Sakai. Ikan ini mpy bentuk tubuh yg sangat2 _huge & dense_. Sizenya 100cm!! Salah satu bukti lain kebesaran Sakai...
> 
> *RIKIDOUZAN* yg dipair male dr anakan XJR. Male ini mrp ikan yg mpy line kagura.


Ternyata Rikidouzan pernah meraih Best over 80BU Kohaku di 37th Rinyukai Show 2005. Ikan ini dibreed oleh SFF dr oyagoi Rose Queen. Indukan Rose Queen ini banyak melahirkan juara2, yg menurut saya bukan juara2 biasa tp ikan2 kelas dunia. Rikidouzan telah mjd salah satu indukan Dainichi yg terkenal. Turunan2nya sangat istimewa & dikenal dunia. Namun sungguh sayang, dr informasi yg berhembus, Rikidouzan telah tiada. Kehilangan yg luar biasa bagi Dainichi. Bicara kohaku Dainichi, kita berbicara ttg XJr dan tentu saja..Rikidouzan.

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## AsfenvV

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abiserpong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GenKoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mochi9009

> Waktu di Bandung kemarin sempat ngobrol ama pak CKK , katanya tahun ini produksi SFF mencapai 50 juta burayak dari 150 pasangan oyagoi, kalau benar infonya berarti produksi nya jauh lebih banyak dari beberapa tahun lalu yang masih 15 juta burayak


Ckckck terlihat sekali disini bahwa industri koi berkembang pesat.. moga2 saja harganya makin bersahabat ya  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## sbw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## purawinata

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Ditunggu Hasil breedingannya om

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aaoded

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

